# Looking for band



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

My wife and I are looking for a local band to play a private party on October 15, in the Alvin Tx area. The gig will be some where between 7:00 and 11:00, 3 to 4 hrs of music, and the sets can be devided however works best. What we would like is a good variety of country, old and new, southern rock, and texas music. It will be a mature croud, and the band will be welcome to join in the party. Any sugestion will be appriceated.

Thanks FB


----------



## onesourceoil (Apr 22, 2005)

*Band*

You might give a shout to Clay Crockett and the Shotgun Riders. They're from Victoria but they play everywhere. I consider myself a judge of good music and these boys are good. I think you can email him at [email protected].


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

PM Ibtsoom on 2cool!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

281-821-2022 Ask for David / service tech. May have to leave a msg. He is out in the field a lot. Cannot remember the bands name.....


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the tips! I wound up booking a guy named Moses Rangel. He is mostly clasic country and sounds good.

Thanks FB


----------

